
Linus Torvald's favorite books(non-programming) - sid6376
http://vipreads.com/Linus-Torvalds
======
s2r2
It's anecdotal at best, "Stranger in a Strange Land" by Robert A. Heinlein and
Dawkin's "The Selfish Gene", based on quotes from Torvalds.

Too bad, a real list from Torvalds could have been interesting.

~~~
sid6376
It is based on his interviews as mentioned in the sources.

~~~
s2r2
You're right, I was a bit quick and sounded bitchy, sorry about that.
Actually, one of the sources,

[http://www.stifflog.com/2006/10/16/stiff-asks-great-
programm...](http://www.stifflog.com/2006/10/16/stiff-asks-great-programmers-
answer/)

is pretty interesting, too, as it included more answers to the book question
by others (and more questions).

------
Kwpolska
His name is Linus Torvalds, not Torvald.

~~~
sid6376
Yep. Sorry about that.

